# Frog ID



## FAY (Oct 9, 2012)

This is the only pic that ours friends got. May be a bit hard to id this one. We told them that in the future makes sure they get pics from all angles.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 9, 2012)

Brown tree frog?


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2012)

To me it looks like a Litoria Rubella, based purely on the colour & the fact that its a tree frog due to the toe discs. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## eipper (Oct 9, 2012)

Peron's tree frog, to many bumps in the skin for rubella


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2012)

Good point Scott. I did consider a Peron but felt I needed to see the eyes.


----------



## FAY (Oct 9, 2012)

BTW this frog was at my friends. Between Cairns and Port Douglas.


----------



## eipper (Oct 9, 2012)

Scratch that its a roth's not a perons.. I thought I could see a touch of red but put down to the phone


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 9, 2012)

I agree with Roth's, Scott, if its local had been sydney why Peron's not Tyler's, I see no dark streak above the ear.


----------



## eipper (Oct 9, 2012)

Head shape from above looks different between tyleri and peron's in seq at least


----------



## vicherps (Oct 9, 2012)

Whilst Peron's usually have dark edging to the supratympanic fold some don't some Roths do some don't. If it is around Sydney it is either a Tyler's or Peron's if within the distribution of the Roths futher north I would say a Roths but if there were more pictures from different angles (especially the 2 toning in the eye in majority rothii which can not be viewed from this angle) could make a more accurate id. The calls are the most accurate way of distinguishing the 3 species.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 10, 2012)

You blokes have already done the hard work. I’ll just fill in the gaps…

It belongs to the genus _Litoria_, as evinced by the dilated disc at the end of the digit (and the general body shape). Location is critical to determining the possible species as many species are variable in colour and pattern and capable of changing colour, thereby resembling others from elsewhere. Given the location, there are quite a few Litoria species resident in the area. However, snout shape, warty texture on back, general body shape and colour, all combined to indicate it is almost certainly _L. rothii_. 

This species has a horizontal pupil with the upper half of the iris being bright red while the lower half is silver-grey. This may well have been evident to whoever took the photo if you ask them. The males have a distinctive call that resembles maniacal laughter. Hence the alternative common name of Laughing Tree Frog. The colour of the font and back surfaces of the thighs is also a very helpful diagnostic when dealing with this genus.

Blue


----------

